# Chest not hurting



## bodicoosa (Jan 14, 2009)

I have been training properly for 3 months, all other muscles hurt after training but chest still dose not seem to work as hard. I do incline, decline, flat and flys. Doing 5 sets of ten and the last 10 really hard work, pretty much to fail. Should I be doing 3 sets but higher weight?


----------



## bodicoosa (Jan 14, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Is your chest growing or getting stronger, like your other muscles..?


Not sure either to be honest, I have started taking protein shakes, only started yesterday though. Wating for a reply on my diet, maybe this is it. My arms however seem to have doubled in the 3 months.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

i think what chilisi is getting at is, pain/DOMS is not an indication of a good/effective workout.


----------



## bodicoosa (Jan 14, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> i think what chilisi is getting at is, pain/DOMS is not an indication of a good/effective workout.


ok sorry, i get what you are saying. Yeah I had not thought of it that way to be honest. I feel pumped but when doing arms etc, I can only just lift my own arm at the end and the muscle feels rock hard.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> i think what chilisi is getting at is, pain/DOMS is not an indication of a good/effective workout.


X2^^^^

If DOMs was a pre-requisite for muscle growth then we would be making that our goal. DOMs is just waste products in the muscle, nothing more nothing less. So if you are progressing with DOMs good for you, one less pain in the Ass


----------



## bodicoosa (Jan 14, 2009)

The wight is going up a slowly, my concern really is that chest is not progessing as quick as other parts. I appologise if this is normal and I am waisting peoples time, just looking for conifrmation that I am not waisting my time really. With regards to DOMS/pain, i ache immediatly after most workouts but not next day like when I started.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> i think what chilisi is getting at is, pain/DOMS is not an indication of a good/effective workout.


tis for me mate,

if i wasnt geting domms after a workout then i would be worried that either my form was **** or i wasnt lifting enough


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Have you ever had your form checked? ever watched yourself lift? (and i dont mean in the mirror) and comparred it to good examples on youtube or here?

I find (even just looking round the gym) far too many people assume they are lifting correctly, when really they arnt.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> X2^^^^
> 
> DOMs is just waste products in the muscle, nothing more nothing less.


is it?,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delayed_onset_muscle_soreness

decent amount of litreture that says otherwise.


----------



## bodicoosa (Jan 14, 2009)

No not really, always make sure that I lift a weight so I am not all over the place. Concious of too much weight and crap form is no good. It could be that male thing of wanting the chest to grow, as said only that the arms are going good. Perhaps adding the protein shakes will help.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

vlb said:


> tis for me mate,
> 
> if i wasnt geting domms after a workout then i would be worried that either my form was **** or i wasnt lifting enough


If it works for you then fine. But you dont NEED DOMS to build muscle.

However., You could lift a 20kg bar 100 times and get doms. Does it mean your chest will grow as much or as effectily as benching 100kg 20 times and not getting doms?

It is bloody satisfying though isnt it! >l :thumb:


----------



## bodicoosa (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks guys good points, over to the diet section then.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

bodicoosa said:


> The wight is going up a slowly, my concern really is that chest is not progessing as quick as other parts. I appologise if this is normal and I am waisting peoples time, just looking for conifrmation that I am not waisting my time really. With regards to DOMS/pain, i ache immediatly after most workouts but not next day like when I started.


Analyse your technique. You are probably utilising too much front delt and tricep. Also, where does chest fall into your training regime, if your delts and tricps are pre-exhuasted from previous workouts, or routine, then they will fail you before your chest has had a proper workout. Post up training progam please.


----------



## bodicoosa (Jan 14, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Analyse your technique. You are probably utilising too much front delt and tricep. Also, where does chest fall into your training regime, if your delts and tricps are pre-exhuasted from previous workouts, or routine, then they will fail you before your chest has had a proper workout. Post up training progam please.


Monday - 5 sets of each:- Flat Bench press, Flys straight after, Tricep dips, bench incline, bench decline then (not sure what they are called) over head pull overs.

Tuesday - Biceps/back

Wednesday - legs/shoulders

Thursday - chest again

Friday - rest

Saturday - am jog

Sunday rest

Dont always get to do the second chest day as work sometimes means the days have to be altered, but alwayts in the same order.


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Concentrate on getting a squeeze at the top of the movement,

I find keeping my back "slightly" arched helps.


----------



## bodicoosa (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok, so just do this once a week. Ok with that, only 4 days a week training will be good. I struggle to get it all in anyway.

When you say sqeeze, do you hold a little at the top and tense??


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

vlb said:


> tis for me mate,
> 
> if i wasnt geting domms after a workout then i would be worried that either my form was **** or i wasnt lifting enough


Why's this? Since I started training a few years ago I can count on one hand the amount of times my delts have had DOMS, they still grow though.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

bodicoosa said:


> Ok, so just do this once a week. Ok with that, only 4 days a week training will be good. I struggle to get it all in anyway.
> 
> When you say sqeeze, do you hold a little at the top and tense??


Each body part once a week, and as you have just been training 3 months don't get sucked in to doing arms 2-3 weeks like you see a lot of new gym people do.

Chest/Triceps

Back/Biceps

Quads/Calves

Shoulders/Hamstrings

Abs whatever day you can.

Or you can do the push/pull/legs routine.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> If it works for you then fine. But you dont NEED DOMS to build muscle.
> 
> However., You could lift a 20kg bar 100 times and get doms. Does it mean your chest will grow as much or as effectily as benching 100kg 20 times and not getting doms?
> 
> It is bloody satisfying though isnt it! >l :thumb:


i dont know if you need them or not mate, i cant say i have ever had a decent workout and not had some kind of DOMS afterwards, obviusly severity varies but i always thought doms was a good indication that i had acheived the "damage" needed to encourage my muscle to grow.

everyone is diffrent though and if peolpe are saying they can grow without getting DOMS then nice one for them :thumb: as satasfying as it is (and we all know it is) it can also be a pain (no pun intended) in the ****.

as much as i have always taken bodybuilding litreture as a guide (form, routine etc) i have always kept in mind that everyones body reacts diffrently to things, so my advice to anyone is always "see what works for you and stick to it"

although if you had seen some of the funky exercises i did when i started because some monster in FLEX said it would give me 300% more growth than the normal teqnique you would have laughed  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## piper (Jan 4, 2009)

Still going on about doms?

Hey pal, I got a ****ty chest too don't worry.

My back is easy to build so I slow that down cos I look like quazi modo otherwise.

I was doing 120 for 6 and now stoped nd droped to 90 for 8. I do 4 sets with a drop set to 60 for 10.

If ur like me u need to work the top of ur chest more. Try using heavier weights on incline, and do flys 5 sets of incline flies.

Watch the pump and make sure u bang them out with not more than 40seconns rest in between each set.


----------



## Chris17 (Sep 1, 2009)

Dont know if this might help but I personally like to tighten my core when doing bench press as I feel more stabalised. You probably are already doing this and are unaware of it so really focus when you try it.


----------



## bodicoosa (Jan 14, 2009)

Am trying all the points people have made (not all at the same time). Will report back which one does it, thanks.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

bodicoosa said:


> Not sure either to be honest, I have started taking protein shakes, only started yesterday though. Wating for a reply on my diet, maybe this is it. *My arms however seem to have doubled in the 3 months.*


you have got 4 arms now ?


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

sizar said:


> you have got 4 arms now ?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bodicoosa (Jan 14, 2009)

Yep, all four of them still too small.


----------



## thejoker (May 6, 2010)

I never used to get any feeling out of benching. A guy put me onto dips with legs forward and arms out to side. First time I felt a pump and chest made big improvements.

Now when i bench, I make sure that my elbows are stretched as far back as possible and get the same feeling. Works well for me.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

i felt the same for the first few weeks!! now i do good session on butterfly press and dips increasing weights after each set i ache like hell but like someone said just cos it doesnt hurt doesnt mean u aint done a good session!! when i first started benching 4 weeks ago i could barely lift 50 kilos now im benching 115kilos and my pecs are slowly but surely forming


----------

